# I'd this plant



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

I aquared this plant full of algee from my
Uncles pond, I threw it in my shrimp tank and they went to town, it is starting to grow but weirdly... Not rooted at all but full of new sprouts on the top







a

If anyone knows IDE love to hear, my dad said he thinks it is a invasive species cause it grows fast and it can be frozen and comes right back to life, I also got this plant aswell








Not the best pic, it's the star type sorta transparent type, only have a few strands of it...

Glad for all you plant freaks out there


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Hornwort for the first and _Egeria densa_ for the second.


----------



## Dman (May 1, 2012)

Thanks, the 2ed one there are 3 types and it's known as a oxygen plant... Gonna try more of this stuff. Only thing is can't grab n e more, too much snow to get in


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

hmm Im guessing there are different species of densea? The densea I have are dark green, thin and spiky leaves. Yes, they are spiky and hard to touch. Its in a high tech tank so it can be more compact and have its true shape, I guess.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

Sameer said:


> hmm Im guessing there are different species of densea? The densea I have are dark green, thin and spiky leaves. Yes, they are spiky and hard to touch. Its in a high tech tank so it can be more compact and have its true shape, I guess.


Do you have a picture?


----------

